# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Немогу скачать AdwCleaner

## Nikollay

Всем доброго времени суток.
Собственно вопрос в названии темы.
При переходе по ссылке Сервер не найден
http://general-changelog-team.fr/en/...e/2-adwcleaner
Вот тут тоже самое или нет?
https://toolslib.net/downloads/finish/1/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Ссылка в инструкции обновлена.

----------


## mike 1

Тогда уж и имена отчетов нужно поправить с [S1] на [S0], [C1] на [C0].

----------

